# Cowell in SA



## woody46 (Dec 7, 2012)

Am heading that way for a holiday in March, I heard about huge whiting and good crabbing there, but is it a kayak safe area, does anyone know ? ie any big noahs around there? Someone told me they use razorfish for bait too. Any advice or comments greatly appreciated


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

G'day Woody. Cowell would be a good area for kayaking - a very protected area. I've been out there in boats, but have never taken the yak (yet).
Should be good numbers of yellowfin whiting about in March, and blue swimmer crabs too. I've never heard of big sharks within the bay itself, but outside the entrance is another story. Razorfish are a gun bait for king george whiting, but you'll want clickers or worms for the yellowfin.
The jetty is also reknown for small mulloway, but I've never seen that myself.
Good luck!


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Think the only thing you need watch out for is the currents and crazy boat drivers the oyster farmers don't give a shit


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Some good info there. The YFW will also take squid and I have caught KGW on either cockle or pilchard - can't remember which as we haven't been over that way for a while.

If you want to avoid the boat ramp it's possible to launch from shore just past the rifle range. See placemark on image below. Be careful where you park though as some dry looking areas can end up underwater at high tide. We paddled out from there to the channel edge just past the oyster beds for the KGW. Once the trumpeters start though you may as well move.

A friend has also caught snook from the jetty at night and there's always the chance of a flathead.


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

Inside the bay the shitties make fishing for whiting nearly impossible. I would go further down and launch from the Port Gibbon area - about 20 Kms further south. There is some great camping spots in the Sandhills there, which are are nice nod close to the water


----------



## woody46 (Dec 7, 2012)

all good info, thanks , hopefully will be able to post my first trip report in April !


----------



## woody46 (Dec 7, 2012)

mmmmm blue swimmers the tastiest of crabs ! ps ya don't have to drive all that way to catch the "crabs "


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Mate, I have fished there heaps of times. When I lived in Adelaide we made a pilgrimage to Cowell Easter time every year. Each year we would catch snapper in the mouth but beware, the currents are quite strong and you will need a sounder and a good anchor: Note, weed can be a problem and it is also rocky in spots. Caught more Port Jacksons than snapper though but still a lot of fun.

Squid are normally in abundance. Try drifting on the inside of squid reef or over any of the weed beds. Silver whiting were normally in abundance when the rising tide hit the mangroves. Fish as close as you can to the mangroves and try in front of the old shack on the island - we just used squid for bait. King George can be found in the bay but you will need to get past the shitties the and puffer fish and you will have to filter through many undersize king George to get the odd legal fish. Most of the guys chase whiting out side, near the beacon - its a long paddle out there though.

A usual day at Cowell was as follows
- Early start for snapper in the mouth
- head outside for King George
- come back in side when the wind picked up for squid - bait for the next day
- head back to the mouth for snapper on the afternoon tide OR silver whiting in front of the old shack
- back to the caravan park to clean fish
- Do it all again the next day

Also worth a try are the tidal creeks, they usually hold some nice Flathead, as already has been suggested, mulloway are usually available at the jetty in the evenings along with the odd flatty and snook are plentiful. For snook, try trawling a soft plastic past the jetty, there are usually hoards of them hanging around there while the tide is moving. Aussie salmon are always around, try the edge of the channels, casting over the weed beds and retrieving over the drop off.

Lastly, yellow tail king fish are always a chance, and a few years ago some tuna put in an appearance inside the bay.

Man I love that place - always something to do and somewhere to explore.


----------



## woody46 (Dec 7, 2012)

It sounds like fisho's heaven! can't beat local knowledge , my bro in law will be there too with his boat , so the outside stuff will still be an option.Thanks again for info


----------

